# cat never leaves my side?



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

my kitten is constantly with me. she sleeps with me and follows me everywhere. if i am on the computer she'll plop herself right in front of the monitor so i can pet and love her. she also sleeps there as i type.

she even follows me to the bathroom and sits at my feet or jumps in my lap until i finish.

if i call her name, she runs over to me, licks my finger or purrs, and runs back to what she was doing, as if checking that i am ok.

should i be worried about her independence? she was bottle fed as a kitten (i adopted her) and she knows human contact. is this just affection or concerning?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It may be concerning if you work all day and she only sees you for a short time in the morning and in the evening hours or whenever you're not working. She does seem pretty needy, but my Devons are like that too. But I have two of them so when I'm not home they keep each other company. Another kitty would give her a playmate if you're not home a lot.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Perfectly normal cat behavior. Wherever I am, including the bathroom, my cats want to be near me. In fact cats are notorious for following their humans into the bathroom.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

That's normal cat behavior. Not all cats are extremely independent like a lot of people believe. My girl Numly is always near either me or my fiancé. As a little she slept between us. She follows me to the bathroom and sleeps behind my head on the couch. It's affection. 
You should be happy that you have a very sweet kitty who loves you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks for all the advice!

ami, a new kitten will definitely be on the way once i move out of the poolhouse and into my new apartment. luckily, i don't work long hours and i am home with her most of the day. when i am gone, my parents and brother accompany her and play with her. she also has tons of interactive toys to occupy her xD.

thanks lovetimesfour and furbyface! i'm happy i can relax now, and i am honored that she likes me so much! xD


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd say enjoy her love and affection kittens grow up all too fast!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your cat will always be strongly bonded with you! You are its person. 

My tuxy came to me at 6 weeks. He is strongly bonded with me and has been a fantastic companion to journey with me in my life. He has been thru all my ups and downs and such a comfort. He is alpha with my fosters and a wonderful uncle to all the kittens that have come thru my home. 

We are lucky to have strongly bonded cats as our buddies!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my girls, Fern, follows my hubby wherever he goes, any time he's at home. If he's in the shower she's sitting on the edge of the tub watching. If he's cooking she's right underfoot. If he's sitting she's on his lap. If he gets up and walks away she trots after him right at his heel like a puppy... We call her our puppy-cat :crazy She knows that he gets home from work before me so when he works longer hours in the summer I get scolded on the days I walk in the door first. :roll:

Fortunately, when it's food o'clock, I get a few minutes of love as she reminds me 30 minutes early that her bowl is empty and she's about to die of starvation.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Mitts & Tess, that photo is adorable!

Mar, it definitely sounds like your kitten has bonded to you. Cats will often form a really close attachment with another cat, and sometimes they form that attachment with a person. Cats who have bonded to a human are much "needier" with their person than they might otherwise be, but it's not anything to worry about. My Cosette bonded to me because she stayed in my room during the cat introductions stage when we first got her as a kitten. To this day, I'm the only person she'll cuddle with and the only lap she'll sit on. Everyone else in my house is really jealous.  Autumn follows either my mom or me all day, rubbing up against our legs, but she's not bonded to either of us per se, she's just a very affectionate cat, that is only really trusting enough of a couple people to express her love around them.


----------

